# Really good looking flashlights.



## liveris flashlights (Apr 19, 2012)

I am talking about Skilhunt Defier X1, not only good looking but also bright enough torch.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/p1140010m.jpg/


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 19, 2012)

Man that looks familiar. But why don't you title the thread more accurately? Like "This ___particular torch____ looks pretty cool doesn't it?" You don't seem to be asking about other good-looking lights.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 20, 2012)

You have right! Of course I want to see other good looking flashlights.


----------



## nbp (Apr 20, 2012)

What about this thread: Best Looking Flashlight Ever ?


----------

